# Bow Shop Tomball Area



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

What's the closest bow shop in the Tomball area? The Fin and Feather ( I think that's what it was called) I believe is closed or moved. I need to restring my bow. String and cables.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Head over to The Bow Zone on Treshwig, almost to Carters Country on the left. They do great work and will get you set up right.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Wood and Feather is the only one I know of in Tomball. If it's closed, Bow Zone is probably the next closest.

Also, call the Gander Mountain on 290 and ask for Rich in Archery. He's a really good Tech. But, he's the only one over there that I would let touch my bow.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Fin and feather closed months ago. Probally there crappy customer service. 

Palerider sent me over to Rich at GM for some tuning issues and he knows his stuff. When I got a new string a couple months ago I went to bow zone. Cost me 100 bucks for a new zebra on my black ice installed. They re-did my rest and helped with some other stuff also.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Has any one been to Double B in Montgomery. It's closer to me but if no one has I'll go to The Bow Zone.

Thanks


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

If thats the place on 105 I tried to go there. Luckily I called first, they had some jacked up summer hours and werent going to be open when I needed to go.

Wanted to be the _**** its almost bow season rush_


----------



## Txmm13 (Oct 20, 2007)

Double B Archery is great. There now open 5 to 8 Tuesday thru Friday and 12 to 5 on Sat. I bought a Z-7 from them this past weekend and on Tuesday they spent over an hour with me getting it all set up. They also helped tune a bow that my buddy bought at another shop for free. Great guys. They have a new web site with all there hours and equipment just google Double B Archery.


----------

